# Looking to start a 55g



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am actually thinking of turning my 55 gallon community into an african cichlid tank. I know I need a lot of rocks, I have quite a bit of lava rock (nice big pieces, 5-6 of them) sitting around, will that work? Also, I have a nice big peice of driftwood, do cichlids like driftwood or should I move that out? I really like yellow labs, but thats the only fish I can think of so far. I would like a nice little variety or colorful fish, possible even a little bredding of the easier species.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Driftwood is fine, lava rock is ok, though some people don't like it because it can injure fish if they rub against it. I like cobblestones or limestone slabs. The key is to have lots of crevices of various sizes. You could keep P. demasoni with the labs. I wouldn't keep more than two differnt fish in a 55 if you want them to breed (One male to 3-4 females is best, so two kinds will fill up your tank). If you want to raise fry, I recommend at least one more tank, 10-20 gallons, it can be bare, with a sponge filter and heater. Some people keep a pleco in with labs to eat the algae.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

i have limestone and rainbow rock in my cichlid tank. i would stay away from the driftwood for two reasons....
1) It can lower the ph, and since you want a higher ph in an african cichlid tank, it might not be what you want. However, it may not make much difference. 
2) It goes against the mbuna theme in my opinion. Mbuna like all the cool rockwork and i feel as though driftwood would take away from that. Just my opinion though, I like the whole mbuna all rocks theme. But it's whatever you think makes the tank look cool. 

good luck! Yellow labs are are great fish, i have 6 litle ones and they're the cutest little fish!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am stuck with my decision. I like community tanks and especially schooling fish. I also like all the awsome oddball fish, and the wonderfully colored cichlids. I like planted tanks, and also tanks with tons of rockwork. I have so many ideas, and not enoguh tanks! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

How would 3-4 labs fare in a 29 gallon? Too small huh?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> How would 3-4 labs fare in a 29 gallon


It would be pretty tight. A 30 gallon (36" would be better) . You could get babies, breed them at 2" and sell them before they get to 4". In a too small tank, only get one male. In labs the males have black on their lower, front fins. Labs are one of the few mbuna I'd even consider keeping in less than a 55. Watch the classified ads, you might get more tanks cheap.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I might do that, I am going to keep my 55 gallon a planted community tank. I am going to set the 29 up soon and I will do just as emc said.

Thank you for your input.


----------

